# Reimbursement for home sleep studies



## adweaver (Mar 1, 2011)

What Place of Service is needed to get reimbursed for home sleep studies? Are they only certain dx that can be used? Having trouble getting reimbursed for these services!!!


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Mar 1, 2011)

You can email me if you need any help with these. Medicare only reimburses it with place of service 12. Yes they only have certain dx that can be used.


----------

